# indexing service



## horladoqun (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi there,

I am having issues with my server. I noticed sometime ago that when i click indexing service in computer mgt that the window just hangs till i kill the window myself. Thus, i cannot access indexing services.

I went to services.msc to stop the service and the stop process initiated but brought a message saying "could not stop indexing service on local computer. error 1053: the service did not respond to te start or control request in a timely fashion".

After doing this i disabled the service on start up then rebooted my machine.

At this time i was able to access the indexing service again but as soon as i started the service and changed start up to automatic, clicking the service hangs the computer mgt window.

Please I need help to resolve this issue

Thanks for your anticipated support.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

There are times when you may need to just wait quite a while for the conditions to be right for a module to start operation. With the indexing service, you may have better luck if you pick a time when it is not actively indexing.

Were you not able to make the changes you wanted when the sevice was stopped?


----------



## horladoqun (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Elvandi,

Thanks for your prompt response. Well i was able to make changes and created a fresh catalog but the problem still persist.

I noticed when the service is started and i click on indexing service, there's a response after hanging for about 5 minutes.

Though the service is started, it does not appear to be working. no docs count, no size, no docs to index. I don't know what to do. I have tried everything i could see on net but no way the indexing service is not functional and seem the last resort is to format the machine (my boss' suggestion).

I will be happy if you could be of help in this regard cos formating the machine to me is not a solution, i'll prefer to tweak till solved such that subsequent issues of such would be resolved without taking down the machine and installing windows all over.

HELP!!!!!


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Why do you need the indexing service anyway? It seems like a bad idea to index anything on the OS partition anyway. Is this the indexing on a Sharepoint Site?


----------



## horladoqun (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Rockn, 

Thanks for your response, well i have an Electronic Document Mgt (inforouter) software running on the machine. This apps uses the indexing service to fetch document in a timely fashion thus, the need for the service. If this service does not work, search in the apps will not be possible.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

This is also probably due to the unistall of IIS. I woudl check with Inforuter support to get their insight as it is probably another simple configuration issue.


----------



## horladoqun (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Rockn,

I did not un-install IIS from the inforouter host. all i did was stop indexing service, disable it, remove the catalog after. Then enable the service, create another catalog and directory.

that was just it.


----------

